# Towing In High Wind



## coachcollins42

NORTHEAST WINDS ARE FORECAST TO INCREASE TO 20 TO 25 MPH WITH
GUSTS TO 30 MPH DURING THE MID-MORNING HOURS. THESE WINDS WILL
CONTINUE THROUGH THE AFTERNOON BEFORE DECREASING TO 10 TO 15 MPH
AROUND SUNSET. WINDS WILL BE STRONGEST ALONG THE IMMEDIATE
COASTAL AREAS AND ALONG THE ST JOHNS RIVER.

Taking my parents SOB camper to Jekyll Island today (afternoon) and its supposed to be pretty breezy. The trailer is 24 foot long nose to tail. Is there any specail considerations when towing in high wind? Just slow down. The wind should be a cross wind. Would it be better to be on the interstate (95) or a 2 lane highway (301).
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Humpty

Make sure ALL tires are properly inflated
When you load the camper - keep all heavy things low and forward.
Keep any eye on traffic in the lanes around you and keep your speed down. 
If you get hit by a real bad gust, hold on tight and use the trailer brake controller to apply trailer brakes only (if you can). 
If it gets real bad, stop and take a break from time to time. 
Be safe, don't Rush to get there.

I think you would have more recovery room on the interstate, but with that comes more traffic and higher speeds. If I-95 in your area is anything like I-95 here, take 301.


----------



## Nathan

Keep it slow and in the right lane. I'd perfer the expressway because lanes are usually wider and there is a paved shoulder. Of course that requires you to keep up a reasonable speed. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## NobleEagle

Jake,
That forecast and the roads you are talking about tell me you are in Florida. Where abouts? And where are you headed? I agree to keep the speed down, and use the brake controller. I would go as far as saying keep one hand on the brake controller and apply it if you feel sway from cross wind or passing vehicles, as well as when slowing. When applying the brake controller only during a cross wind, it will essentially PULL the trailer back behind you. Just take it slow and enjoy. I hope to meet you sometime as we are in Florida too. Check out the Central Florida Rally in July in my signature (just click on it).


----------



## Dark Green Dmax

Having a 5er...20-25mph winds are a non-issue. Either bucking the wind, or blowing across your bow, very little movement. Sorry couldn't resist>


----------



## jbwcamp

Depending on which way the wind is coming from drive to the outside line or the center line. If it is blowing from your passenger side it can blow the back end of the trailer over into the left lane if you are to close to the center line. Here in Kansas the wind blows non-stop you just learn to deal with it. You are already smarter than a lot in the fact that you are thinking about it. Good luck!


----------



## Nathan

Dark Green Dmax said:


> Having a 5er...20-25mph winds are a non-issue. Either bucking the wind, or blowing across your bow, very little movement. Sorry couldn't resist>


Yeah, but what happens to that 5'er when the cross winds get stronger.








I ask because I had always heard that 5er's worked great in the wind. Last summer I hit conditions in Arizona where the wind gusts would tilt the entire rig when they hit us... not exactly a comforting feeling.








(Of course it was a SOB 5er.......)


----------



## Dark Green Dmax

Nathan said:


> Having a 5er...20-25mph winds are a non-issue. Either bucking the wind, or blowing across your bow, very little movement. Sorry couldn't resist>


Yeah, but what happens to that 5'er when the cross winds get stronger.








I ask because I had always heard that 5er's worked great in the wind. Last summer I hit conditions in Arizona where the wind gusts would tilt the entire rig when they hit us... not exactly a comforting feeling.








(Of course it was a SOB 5er.......)








[/quote]

Then it starts to feel about like towing a TT in a 15 mph crosswind.







Actually it really isn't very bad, you feel the tilt, BUT the 5er doesn't feel like it wants to take control of what your towing it with....ie the tail wagging the dog. Iv'e towed both types,...never again with a TT, but thats just me.


----------



## mejslice

Jake said:


> NORTHEAST WINDS ARE FORECAST TO INCREASE TO 20 TO 25 MPH WITH
> GUSTS TO 30 MPH DURING THE MID-MORNING HOURS. THESE WINDS WILL
> CONTINUE THROUGH THE AFTERNOON BEFORE DECREASING TO 10 TO 15 MPH
> AROUND SUNSET. WINDS WILL BE STRONGEST ALONG THE IMMEDIATE
> COASTAL AREAS AND ALONG THE ST JOHNS RIVER.
> 
> Taking my parents SOB camper to Jekyll Island today (afternoon) and its supposed to be pretty breezy. The trailer is 24 foot long nose to tail. Is there any specail considerations when towing in high wind? Just slow down. The wind should be a cross wind. Would it be better to be on the interstate (95) or a 2 lane highway (301).
> Thanks for the advice!


 Jake I have been to Jeckyll. I f you can run 301 then take it. On I-95 even without the winds if you aren't driving 75 to 80 mph, the trucks will run you over. I just got back in this past Sunday from the mountains of SC pulling my 23 rs with winds in the 20- 25 range --without any trouble. Just be aware of the wind and travel safely. See ya Mike


----------



## Scrib

fill the fresh water tank


----------



## Nathan

Dark Green Dmax said:


> Then it starts to feel about like towing a TT in a 15 mph crosswind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it really isn't very bad, you feel the tilt, BUT the 5er doesn't feel like it wants to take control of what your towing it with....ie the tail wagging the dog. Iv'e towed both types,...never again with a TT, but thats just me.


Yeah, ok, I agree it is a lot better! It just isn't perfect


----------



## Carey

Out here in the west, wind will blow over 20 semi's is a 5 mile stretch.. Just the other day we had 105 mph winds at the Air Force Academy, in Colorado Springs.. Thats just average winds for springtime in the rockies.. 120mph is not uncommon at all..

Living here, you pay attention to the weather.. I have seen more 5ers flipped over than bumper pulls.. Reason is, lots of 5er guys think there rigs are more stable, and then continue to tow when it gets windy, and guess what, that 60 mph gust just hucked em right over into the ditch.. Good example of a over confident 5er is posted above... lol

I pull a semi dry powder tank for my job and will stay out till the winds hit 80mph.. After that I either park it, or go home.. Tanks do well in wind, but they have there limits also..

It doesnt matter what you are towing, 25-30 mph wind will make you grip the wheel, yes a bumper pull will pucker you a bit quicker than a 5er. Bumper pull guy will park it when it reaches 40mph.. 5er guy will stay out, then a 60 mph gust hits him and its all over... Bumper pull guy sips a beer watching that wreck's coverage on the news on his campers tv in the campground. Happens all the time..

You all be careful on your trip..

Carey


----------



## HootBob

I don't know about any one else But I always keep an eye on the trees in front of me while driving down the road that way you can see if the winds is getting stronger
That way you have time to prepare

Don


----------



## rms0726ea

Dark Green Dmax said:


> Iv'e towed both types,...never again with a TT, but thats just me.


me too....


----------

